# Superdrol - best way to eat on it?



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I start 4 weeks superdrol tomorrow or the day after,

in terms of what I should eat, what do u think?#currently i'm eating 5 or 6 times a day, 3 of them liquid (i.e. shed load of oats scoop of whey with banana) for example as one of them, as I prefer liquid meals but quicker to prepare and stuff.

Should I aim for a much more elevatied eating schedule to maximise the muscle that i build whilst on superdrol? I want to comfortably aim for 14 lbs gain if possible, that would be great. my LBM calorie recommendation is about 2750 at 13 stone 2, 5 " 9.

aim for 3500 of good quality grub or aim even higher?

eating is no problem with me, i could eat 10000 a day probably... lol

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

Id say try to get in two more meals nick.I used to eat 6 meals a day, a meal every 3 hours but ive been eating every two hours this last month to help me with my roid cycle.I dont think it would be a bad idea for you two do the same.Add one solid meal and one shake this will bring your meals up to 8 a day which is plenty.Im eating this way religously throughout my cycle and more importantly through my post cycle but i may try to get back to a maintanance diet of 6 meals a day once my body settles down to normal after say a month after my pct finishes.I dont think i could eat 8 meals a day for the rest of my life.

PS nick this is way of topic but a month or so ago you said to me instead of 100g brown rice eat 250g of it, i was talking about the weight before being cooked what were you talking about? as ive tried eating 250g or rice and its a lot of rice,, its ove 500g cooked.

Cheers nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

PS I know superdrol aint a roid and id thought id better mention that as ill have the forum trampling all over me like a pack of school kids saying haha he dont know what superdrol is.

thankyou


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

divie said:


> PS I know superdrol aint a roid and id thought id better mention that as ill have the forum trampling all over me like a pack of school kids saying haha he dont know what superdrol is.
> 
> thankyou


Technically Superdrol is an anabolic steroid as it doesn't need to be enzymatically converted into an active anabolic compound 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

Nick - from the may cycle logs I've seen of Superdrol users most people get decent results when they jack up their calories way above maintenance. Ingesting additional quality carbs with a low glycemic index with definitely improve your results. Just steer clear of the coca cola and pop parts  Your calorie plan looks solid.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah definitely going to be adding oats to every single shake and bump up the low gi carbs.

divie i was talking about cooked weight, 250 uncooked is pretty monster.... 

cheers guys

Nick


----------

